# EEA family permit



## B4b4 (May 10, 2012)

I just made a post but I think that I did it in the wrong forum I am sorry for that, I repost on this section where all the post of this kind are posted (moderator please remove the wrong post).


Hello!

This is my first post and I would really appreciate if anyone has an advice!
This is the situation:
I am Mexican and I have been living in France since September 2010. Here I met my
fiancée, she is french btw, we have been engaged for more than a year now and we are getting married in July. The thing is that I have been accepted to do a Msc in a prestigious UK university (I am 27 soon 28). By the time that we would be going to the UK we are going to be married, so we would like to enter together as a family to the UK. I am paying in full for my course fees. My wife holds an architect diploma and is thinking to look for a job as soon as we get there so she can have her treaty rights. Do you guys think that it would be possible to apply for an EEA permit from France so we can enter together? We would make very clear that we have been together since November 10 and been traveling to brazil, Argentina, Mexico and many European countries. The wedding has been planned even before knowing that might go to the UK. We also have money to show that we can pay for the tuition fees and to live.
I really appreciate your advice guys!
Oh yeah the other thing is applying for a tier 4 visa but it seems that the permit is easier and faster.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

B4b4 said:


> I just made a post but I think that I did it in the wrong forum I am sorry for that, I repost on this section where all the post of this kind are posted (moderator please remove the wrong post).
> 
> 
> Hello!
> ...


That shouldn't be a problem. The important thing is you will be married, that you are arriving in UK together, and she will be exercising her treaty rights as a jobseeker. No financial information is required.


----------



## openquestions (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a question. My civil partner is from Greece and will be attending a university in London. We have been together for a year. I am an American male planning to join him and search for employment during our time there. We had his passport certified by his consulate in the US and have gathered the following.
His: 
certified passport by greek consul
School letter stating admission
rental agreement in london
Shared utility bills for apt in US
letter from him stating that i will be joining him
civil partnership papers
letters from friends stating genuine relationship
photos of trips
print out/ticket stubs of trips together
letters and messages from skype 
Health insurance from greece (has nhs)
(bank statements with 3,000pounds)



Mine:
US passport
Resume (will seek employment)
US Tax return for 2011

Is it required that my partner (Greek citizen) have X amount in funds as a student?

Am I required to add any documents besides what is listed above?
if so, please explain.

Is there a financial requirement for the person being sponsored?

Lastly, 
Can the biometrics be completed in the US and the remainder completed in another country due to expected travel plans? 
How to request for the interview and biometrics be done at a particular consul?

Your time is much appreciated,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

openquestions said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question. My civil partner is from Greece and will be attending a university in London. *We have been together for a year*.


This is a "significant" disadvantage, as Directive 2001/83/EC is in sync with UKBA in terms of requesting a minimum of 2 years of durable, genuine (not saying/implying yours isn't) cohabitation. 



openquestions said:


> I am an American male planning to join him and search for employment during our time there. We had his passport certified by his consulate in the US and have gathered the following.
> His:
> certified passport by greek consul *OK*
> School letter stating admission. *OK*
> ...






openquestions said:


> Mine:
> US passport *OK*
> Resume (will seek employment) *SORRY: IRRELEVANT*
> US Tax return for 2011 *ONLY IF YOUR PARTNER IS LISTED ON IT, OTHERWISE: IRRELEVANT*





openquestions said:


> Is it required that my partner (Greek citizen) have X amount in funds as a student?
> 
> Am I required to add any documents besides what is listed above?
> if so, please explain.
> ...


Please take the time to read: "Since your partner is a student, you will need to gather more supporting documents than usual. Please read Proof Of Eligibility: Student. 
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/eea/eea-checklist.pdf



openquestions said:


> Lastly,
> Can the biometrics be completed in the US and the remainder completed in another country due to expected travel plans?
> How to request for the interview and biometrics be done at a particular consul?
> 
> Your time is much appreciated,


Please read answers provided on your original post.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> ...Please read answers provided on your original post.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


*@OpenQuestions*, which would be the thread wherein several of us answered the biometrics, etc question Since it may be difficult for you to locate on a new forum, I'll post a link, you can find it here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ily-permit-application-while-abroad-trip.html


----------



## openquestions (Apr 4, 2012)

Amino,

Thank you for your quick response. I've come to truly value and everyone's experience and input to help others like myself. 

Per your suggestions, I can remove the tax return document.

Civil Document papers are certified by NY state and also got an Apostille stamp.

If 3,000 gbp is not enough, his parents can write a letter stating financial support as he will be enrolled in school.

My concern now is in regards to the 2 yrs of cohabitation. Is it still possible to get an EEA permit ?
I can ask friends and family to write letters on our behalf in hopes that it will help prove our case.
Is there anything else that YOU would suggest if in my place?

The expected processing time in Athens for EEA family permit is 3 days 100%.
I will be in Greece for a month and hope to complete the biometrics in Greece.

Thank you Amino and AnAmericaninScotland


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Bump

I wish I could be more encouraging but you've only been together for a year and as you can see from reading the info on the UKBA site, they want you to have been together for two.

I'm going to re-read the Guidance Notes-if I see anything I'll post in. I know Jrge will do as well, but as I said, it's not looking great.

Remind me why you two aren't trying for a student visa with accompaniment provisions?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you in legal civil partnership? Then you don't need two years of cohabitation. If you are in an informal, non-statutory relationship, then yes, 2 years is needed.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

openquestions said:


> Amino,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I've come to truly value and everyone's experience and input to help others like myself.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are now reading the answers. Your certified document from the State of New York is more than enough, therefore not need to "justify or demonstrate" your relationship. 

It is not only the Biometrics, but the on-line application and providing the proper supporting documents needs to be done in one visa issuing post. I personally haven't heard of an applicant doing this in different hubs.

Please read the links I've provided you with, and feel free to come back should you have more questions.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Are you in legal civil partnership? Then you don't need two years of cohabitation. If you are in an informal, non-statutory relationship, then yes, 2 years is needed.


I think we were all looking at this from the supporting documents page for the visa:



> If you are applying as the EEA national's unmarried partner, you should provide evidence that you have been living with them in a relationship akin to marriage for more than 2 years. It is unlikely that we would consider a shorter relationship as 'durable', in accordance with the EEA Regulations.


UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit

And forgetting that a documented civil partnership is not '...unmarried partner...', a distinction a lot of us forget to make.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I think in my mind the UKBA is assuming proportions of rather monstrous size; because of the impending proposed changes to the family migration routes, I am just got to the point where I am assuming they are going to be extremely 'tough' on every application. 

I think I'm reading too many of the publications on the whats and whys, and it's giving me nightmares


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think in my mind the UKBA is assuming proportions of rather monstrous size; because of the impending proposed changes to the family migration routes, I am just got to the point where I am assuming they are going to be extremely 'tough' on every application.
> 
> I think I'm reading too many of the publications on the whats and whys, and it's giving me nightmares


Yes, it can be stressful if you are right in it. You are on 2-year probationary period for ILR, aren't you?
Advising others and taking part in discussions often requires detachment and cool head, and I don't want you to get stressed out.
I'm fine - settled, British citizen, going nowhere!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, it can be stressful if you are right in it. You are on 2-year probationary period for ILR, aren't you?
> Advising others and taking part in discussions often requires detachment and cool head, and I don't want you to get stressed out.
> I'm fine - settled, British citizen, going nowhere!


Yes, a year into the probationary period-you have a great memory


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yes, a year into the *probationary period*-you have a great memory


Already gotten in trouble?  

Just joking... Happy Mother's Day.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Already gotten in trouble?
> 
> Just joking... Happy Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


Thank-you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Already gotten in trouble?
> 
> Just joking... Happy Mother's Day.


We have already kept Mothering Sunday/Mothers Day on 4th Sunday of Lent, 18th March!


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

though it's Happy Mother's Day to US mums today :0)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> We have already kept Mothering Sunday/Mothers Day on 4th Sunday of Lent, 18th March!


Yes! Celebrated that one as well..


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Yes! Celebrated that one as well..


Yes, we did too. My mother (a UKC) said she loved that she got two Mother's Days a year, plus what she also considered Mother's Day-the birthday of each of her children.

Also, yesterday my friends in South and Central America and in NZ celebrated Mother's Day, so a Shout-Out to them was in order, too!


----------

